

Critical and Significant Dates - Tomte
http://www.merlyn.demon.co.uk/critdate.htm

======
andyjohnson0
_" 2^1E80 approx. - As there are only about 1E80 particles in the observable
universe, it has by now become impossible to write the date"_

Reminded me of Wikipedia's Timeline of the Far Future [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future)

~~~
arethuza
I love the "Bubnoff unit" mentioned in that article - a unit of speed at 1
meter per 1 million years, used to describe erosion of rocks:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubnoff_unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubnoff_unit)

------
wpyz
"20??-??-?? ??? - Introduction of the Euro in the UK ??? "

At least it was non-committal.

~~~
cbd1984
Hey, it committed to a specific century. Given how long it took the UK to
decimalize and, therefore, decimalise the pound, that's pretty ambitious.

------
techdragon
Anyone else notice his hostile tone in the copyright/license text.

Some of this sort of belongs on Wikipedia.

~~~
hobarrera
You can re-phrase it and use that anywhere. It's only the text that's
copyrighted, the information in it is freely usable.

